# Big data meets big storage: an in-depth look at Isilon's scale-out storage solution



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Big data meets big storage: an in-depth look at Isilon's scale-out storage solution (5 web pages).



> *We're going to run through an in-depth examination of what Isilon storage is, what makes it a good fit for keeping a few petabytes of movies, and why it works the way it works.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

